# Luggage help



## Tristan (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a rather large bag that JUST fits within their required dimensions, however i'm fairly certain its over 50 pounds in weight. I know that i am physically capable of moving it with relative ease, however i'm getting dropped off and if they make me weigh it and tell me that i simply cant take it. I'll have nothing i can do. I'll just have to miss my train and wait there for 7 hours until someone gets off work to come pick me up. I'm just curious about other peoples experiences with amtrak and luggage, I greatly appreciate a response from anyone and everyone.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 4, 2015)

I have seen many instances where the ticket agents weigh the luggage and require the passenger to remove some items in order for the luggage weigh under 50 pounds. I suggest that you weigh your luggage before you go to the station and make sure it is under 50 pounds (or make sure you have another piece of luggage where you can place the excess items).


----------



## BCL (Nov 4, 2015)

Some more detail might be helpful? Are we talking something to be checked in or carried on board? If it's checked in, it will be weighed. If it's carried on board, it probably won't be.

In any case, being able to redistribute some of the weight might help if it ever becomes an issue. I understand that may not be possible depending on what's in there.

Our experiences might not really matter. Mostly it's been whatever you can managed to carry on board they'll allow, but more recently there's been a change in the rule where they will charge for oversized luggage.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Nov 5, 2015)

pennyk said:


> I have seen many instances where the ticket agents weigh the luggage and require the passenger to remove some items in order for the luggage weigh under 50 pounds. I suggest that you weigh your luggage before you go to the station and make sure it is under 50 pounds (or make sure you have another piece of luggage where you can place the excess items).


Saw that when leaving SAN this past May. A family had about six bags and kept trying to redistribute the weight as the agent kept weighing each bag.


----------



## printman2000 (Nov 5, 2015)

How about just taking a backpack with you. If you need to remove some items you can stow them in the backpack and carry it on with you.


----------



## willem (Nov 5, 2015)

At Los Angeles, shortly after the new policy went into effect, the Metropolitan Lounge attendant weighed bags as people entered. I was a bit surprised that she picked up my bag (which was slightly oversize in length), then went and got the handheld scale to determine that my bag was 33 pounds. I would have thought that was sufficiently under 50 pounds that a more accurate measurement was not needed. I was glad that she got the scale rather than the tape measure.


----------

